# Eeep, Surprise Arrivals!!



## 3Beasties (1 January 2015)

Gahhh, I have baby bunnies.....I should not have baby bunnies....both big bunnies were meant to be girls!!

&#8206;easterbunnieanyone&#8236;?!


----------



## Archangel (1 January 2015)




----------



## Princess16 (1 January 2015)

Awww pics please!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2015)

Have you removed 'Dad' from the home environment?  If you haven't,  either he,  or 'Mum',  will most likely kill the babies.

Alec.


----------



## 3Beasties (1 January 2015)

Yes as soon as I found them and worked out who was mum I took him out. Oddly it was Dad who I thought was the mum as he was staying much  closer to them then she was.

I just hope she hasn't been caught by him again, one surprise litter is enough! 

Will try and get piccys over the next few days but can't really disturb them as don't want to upset mum. I think there are at least 4!


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 January 2015)

don't want to worry you but they showed a documentary a while ago and showed mum bunny giving birth and immediately after the last baby, dad was waiting next to her and then did the business again...so you may be too late!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (1 January 2015)

I know Splashgirl, that's my worry but not much I can do about it now!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 January 2015)

Awwww, I want a bunny but hubby says no!  Will wait for piccies.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2015)

3Beasties said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

I just hope she hasn't been caught by him again, one surprise litter is enough! 

&#8230;&#8230;.. !
		
Click to expand...

The gestation period for a rabbit is about 28 days,  so I'd think it highly unlikely that she would have been 'caught',  so soon after giving birth.  With a one month gestation period,  then her next litter would be born whilst the first are just about still suckling.  Highly unlike,  I'd have thought.

Most baby rabbits wean at about 7 to 8 weeks,  I'd have thought,  so the doe would be receptive from about 2 weeks after the arrival of the first litter,  at a guess.  

Alec.


----------



## 3Beasties (1 January 2015)

They tend to mate again straight away. I've known it happen.  4 weeks after the first lot when born, the second lot arrived!


----------



## Kinder (1 January 2015)

Dad will quite likely have re-mated mum immediately after birth, unless you are really lucky.
Hence the saying "breed like rabbits"

Leave mum well alone to look after babies, they are totally dependant on mum, being blind, deaf, bald, and will emerge from nest at about 10 days.

Increase her food to ensure you has enough reserves to feed her young, and if she is pregnant again to build her up to cope with the 2nd litter.


----------



## catxx (2 January 2015)

Also take this opportunity to get dad booked in for a neuter!

If she has been caught again (which is sadly very very likely), and this litter is large and the next litter is of a good number too, you may need to take the older litter off her early - which can lead to gut problems as they mature as they haven't had long enough for the gut bacteria to build up with mum. But if she's trying to raise older and younger kits, the older ones will outcompete the younger ones to food and trample all over them. 

This is why I always recommend people get rescue rabbits instead of anywhere else as rescue ones will have already been spayed/neutered = no accidents!!!


----------



## 3Beasties (5 January 2015)

Thanks for the advice all, mum and babies seem to be doing well! Dad is sulking!!

Here's a sneaky piccy, I think there are 5 little ones!


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 January 2015)

how cute!!!!!    more piccies please once the danger time is over...


----------



## catxx (6 January 2015)

Cute! But don't use flash around young babies  their eyes are still developing and despite being closed, sudden bright lights can do damage.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 January 2015)

They certainly are cute,  even if the do resemble puppies!

Alec.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 January 2015)

Nawwwww I want baby bunnies again!

More pic's please when it's safe 

x x


----------



## Zero00000 (6 January 2015)

They will mate instantly again, if that is the case, be prepared to remove the older babies, goat milk on standby too, 
They are very cute, are they dutch, or is one a Vienna carrier? (Blue eyes, random white markings)


----------

